# How to tell when fleeces are dry enough for storage?



## patandchickens (Jun 14, 2011)

A former co-worker of my husband's (she used to have a small flock and did hobby-farm shearing after apprenticing with a professional "real" shearer, although she is now sheepless and an investment banker LOL) came by on Sunday to peel the sheep.

It had rained somewhat the day before, and while the fleeces weren't *wet*, they weren't *dry* either, if you know what I mean?

They've been rolled up in old bedsheets, and are now spread out on the front deck to air (the weather is FINALLY sunny/dry/breezy) as she suggested.

But you know what, call me stupid but I don't think I can tell the difference between "damp with water" and "damp with lotsa lanolin". 

How can I tell when they are dry enough to store safely? Plan is to store them in pillowcases, as I don't have enough freely-permeable old feedbags.

Any suggestions or advice appreciated,

Pat


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 14, 2011)

If they were out on a dry, breezy, sunny day I'm sure they're dry enough.  And most people I know store them in plastic garbage bags (big bags) with the tops open.  As long as you're not storing them for years you should be fine that way.  But pillow cases certainly would be fine too.


----------

